# How do I get a job offer?



## Zolitoo (Jul 27, 2013)

Just decided to start my first steps to obtain an immigration visa to work and live permanently in Australia.

Having a valid job offer from an Australian employer is an advantage which will facilitate obtaining the visa.

I am a 30 years old egyptian male holding a bachelor degree in civil engineering from an Egyptian reputable institute.

Can anybody guide me how to get a job offer from an Australian employer in the field of construction / civil engineering.


----------



## KEAT International (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you looking for work in Melbourne, Australia?

KEAT International is a leading career consultancy located in the Melbourne CBD. We provide tailor made assistance to recent graduates, students or anybody looking to get their foothold in the Australian market.

'Like' us on Facebook: Simply search for 'KEAT International' on Facebook. 

We are running a Live Chat at 10am EST on Friday 9th August 2013. 
A consultant will be online to answer any of your career-related questions.


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

I would like to suggest that you start applying right away.I mean, look out for these companies by searching for job links and besides, this site is good for you always.Good luck Zolitoo!


----------

